# Lets do Rotary



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bit underrated IMHO , even those assembled in China, and particularly Les Originales.







Chavitimer.......



Any more for anymore 

Cheers


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

This is a proper Rotary


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The Minute said:


> This is a proper Rotary


 So I've been buying knock offs. Do they do them with joined up writing?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry Roger, a few examples but not any current models I'm afraid.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@davidcxn

David, that late 50's-60's triple date is an absolute stunner! :notworthy:

Felsa 693, Venus, ?

I'll put some of mine up when you are on holiday.

:tongue:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

RWP said:


> So I've been buying knock offs. Do they do them with joined up writing?


 No, I am afraid not. The watch in question is a special addition, and you may never see another one like it again. Feel free to make me an offer, but I warn you, it won't be cheap :laugh:



The Minute said:


> This is a proper Rotary


 Oh, I should have mentioned, I have an almost identical Rolex


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The Minute said:


> No, I am afraid not. The watch in question is a special addition, and you may never see another one like it again. Feel free to make me an offer, but I warn you, it won't be cheap :laugh:
> 
> Oh, I should have mentioned, I have an almost identical Rolex


 At least you're only a Minute, an hour would be uncomfortable


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

My only offering. Rotary Elite GS00980/19. Quartz, 33mm. I've had it for about 15 years and it's still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Stuart2103 said:


> My only offering. Rotary Elite GS00980/19. Quartz, 33mm. I've had it for about 15 years and it's still going strong :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5


 That is very nice.....great nick :thumbsup:


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i only have the one.


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

What's the consensus on Rotary, as a brand? I can see plenty of good looking models, but I don't know about their build quality


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> @davidcxn
> 
> David, that late 50's-60's triple date is an absolute stunner! :notworthy:
> 
> ...


 @Karrusel

Thank you Alan, :thumbsup:

as I recall it's a Venus 222.

No holidays planned so will keep a look out for some of your nice watches. :biggrin:


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Only the one, bit of a vintage but don't know exactly what year...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

MassiF said:


> What's the consensus on Rotary, as a brand? I can see plenty of good looking models, but I don't know about their build quality


 Variable but never really bad IMHO. Obviously the Swiss ones have an edge but the Chinese assembled ones work fine


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

And the Swiss ones are those marked as 'Les Originales', correct?


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

This is pretty nice too:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

MassiF said:


> And the Swiss ones are those marked as 'Les Originales', correct?


 Correct :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Will put some up tomorrow with better light I hope.

Six or so to round up.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Three oldies that I've had since my youth.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I've had a few Rotary watches. The one I'll never part with is this one, a 70's quartz given to my grandfather when he retired. He passed it to my dad who passed it to me:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcPKajilzrL/

I also bought a Rotary Ocean Avenger when Amazon dropped the price to just over £60:






I still think it's a decent watch for the price I paid, however if I'd paid RRP (£170) I'd be less pleased - there's a few too many niggles with this one.

Ultimately the misaligned bezel has proven to be too annoying and I've since bought a Spinnaker Cahill which is just a nicer watch to wear as a "dress diver", so the Ocean Avenger is going up for sale soon.


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Three for me, all Swiss from new mid nineties, have always worked well .......Bob.


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

My one and only Rotary


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

@davidcxn love this one.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Migzy said:


> My one and only Rotary


 I like this watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> @davidcxn love this one.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9


 Thank you. :thumbsup:

I love it as well and must try and give it more wrist time.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Only one for me too, had it 8 or 9 years still on original battery and keeps excellent time, nice original strap too


----------



## Dracula Monster (Aug 7, 2017)

I think the quality is sufficient. I had a rotary Modena as my only watch for years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Rufus61 (Sep 25, 2020)

Anybody know i have my late dad's 21 jewel watch with a levelled glass s/steel watch from the 70s

Can't find a photo of it anyway on the net

Any help


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rufus61 said:


> Anybody know i have my late dad's 21 jewel watch with a levelled glass s/steel watch from the 70s


 I know you have it because you just said so.


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Evening all,

The only Rotary I own is has been passed down from my Grandfather to my Dad to me. Feel really proud to have it. It was given to my Grandfather for his 21st Birthday, he was born in 1907, making this peice 92 years old. I love the shape of the case, it's thiness, the length of the hands and how domed the crystal is.

If anyone knows anything about these I would love to hear.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Sorry to disappoint but I think your grandfather (?) may have been in his 50's-60's when he received this.

The Incabloc shock protection patent & trademark was registered, along with initial production, in 1933.

HTH.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Thanks Karrusel, was going on the info my Dad gave me, I wasn't sure it could be that old. I've tried looking on the Rotary website to find out more information on the watch but didn't come up with anything.

Would you know of any resources I could try?

Thanks.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Thanks Karrusel, was going on the info my Dad gave me, I wasn't sure it could be that old. I've tried looking on the Rotary website to find out more information on the watch but didn't come up with anything.
> 
> Would you know of any resources I could try?
> 
> Thanks.


 If you could post a picture of the watch, that may help..


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'll post some better pictures in the morning in better light.

Cheers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Thanks guys. I'll post some better pictures in the morning in better light.
> 
> Cheers


 Sorry I meant to say "movement"


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Raymond Spanks

I found this similar one quoted @33mm. Anyone recognise the movement ?


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

I have two


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Not put this on for a long time .. might do next week..


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> @Raymond Spanks
> 
> I found this similar one quoted @33mm. Anyone recognise the movement ?
> 
> ...


 It does look the same, looks the same on the back too.

Thanks Wrench, I'll whip the case back off in the morning and get a picture. Thanks so much.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Anyone recognise the movement ?


 Peseux 7056? or derivative. http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&Peseux_7056


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Peseux 7056? or derivative. http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&Peseux_7056


 Here's another old Rotary with that movement. Accord to Ranfft, that movement is from 1968 on ?


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Morning,

Here are a couple of pictures with the case back off.

Any info on the watch and movement would be really gateful.





Cheers


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Rufus61 said:


> Anybody know i have my late dad's 21 jewel watch with a levelled glass s/steel watch from the 70s
> 
> Can't find a photo of it anyway on the net
> 
> Any help


----------

